# Dumpster House!



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2017)

Someone showed me this clip from a tv show I've never watched (2 broke girls) but I thought it was funny enough to share here. Basically, what would a dumpster look like if it was converted into a house?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

Why not zoidberg?

But seriously you may be able to pull this off it you label it as some sort of third party dumpster for which the city is not responsible to pick up? I doubt the creators of the show thought that hard about it.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 20, 2017)

That was a big ass Dumpster. I would TOTALLY live in a dumpster like that.


----------

